# Wallenda exuberant after wire walk across Falls



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*
Wallenda exuberant after wire walk across Falls

*

He made it!

He even carried his passport so he could enter Canada!

Amazing!


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Amazing??? Not necessarily anything better than any of us can do within our skill range. He is a master at his craft as are many of us here are. Amazing, if he were to come into your shop he might say the same about you.
The one good thing I can say about this is that it brought Niagara Falls back into the world spotlight. 
Now we here in Niagara Falls can get back to the normal way of life, no jobs, high crime, drugs, shootings, arson, pot holes, polititions lining their pockets. The City of Niagara Falls N.Y. didn't want this to happen and the State government didn't want it to happen. $40 per ticket for the first, I don't remember how many, to see this in person. Watching it on TV you got a much better view, background information and of course the media sensationalism. Hope y'all enjoyed it. Remember Niagara Falls fondly as it fades into your memory and again is lost in the (saw) dusty recesses of your mind.

Mike Trosky
MT Enterprises
Niagara Falls N.Y.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

It was the First time anyone has DONE it…
... or maybe I should say… First time anyone has obtained permission to try it??

It was exciting… I'm glad that he made it… His family has been through some very horrendous events.
(I remember each and every of them)

Thank you for the additional background.


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi Mike,
As a life long resident of Western NY I know what you are talking about. The economy of our state is abismal to say the least. A moment of sensationalism fades fast around here. You know how you tell the "health" of a city? When you see tower cranes sprouting up like weeds. When you see dozens of ready mix trucks crowding the downtown streets. Next to the falls the biggest attaction in your area is the gambling casino. Like my city, Rochester, it doesn't speak to well for our economic state now does it? The falls is/was the "engine for industry" in days past. Hydropower gave us cheap electricity to drive our long gone industries. But the "stewardship" of that power also gave the Love Canal. You're spot on with the politicians. So busy lining their pockets they forgot how to "serve" WE THE PEOPLE.

Bob


----------



## EdwardR (Mar 24, 2012)

For the record he has acquired permits to cross the Grand Canyon. a walk 3 times longer then the falls.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow the Grand Canyon, not exactly happy about them putting up the necessary bracing and stuff for the wire though. Hopefully they will leave the Canyon in the state they found it in.


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

And just WHO installed the cable across the gorge for this walk? UNION ELECTRICIANS!!!!
NECA/IBEW Team Strings The Wire For Wallenda's Historic Walk Across Niagara Falls


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I watched it on FREE TV… and, I'm sure, I had a better view of those paying $40 to see it in person…
I got to hear him talk to his father as he was crossing the Falls… as well as talk to reporters…
... but, the people that were there paying $40 for the privilege, can now say "I was there… I saw him do it in person!... It was wonderful to see him do it!". And in doing so, it helped pay for the cost in preparing to do the event as well as having a little left over for his Entertainment Fee (which is no different than a Pay Per View Championship Boxing Match costing $40+)

So, if someone is trying to criticize the $40 cost per ticket to See It in person, there is NO BASIS for such criticism.
Sheesh…

How the World Turns to twist things into a tangled pile of crap! LOL


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Here's an interesting addition to this thread. This is a blog from a young lady that I know personally, that I watch grow up in our church here in Niagara Falls and move away and start a family. This is what happend to her and her family in conjunction with this story. Read it here - http://www.fallingforniagaracounty.blogspot.com/
Think about the "Six degrees of separation" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Six_degrees_of_separation

MIKE


----------

